# Minimieren- und Maximieren-Button eines JFrame entfernen?



## Novanic (21. Jul 2006)

Hi Leute,

weiß jemand wie man die Minimieren- und Maximieren-Buttons eines JFrame (in der Titlebar) entfernen/verstecken kann?
Also so dass nur noch der Schließen-Button zu sehen ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## Fatal Error (21. Jul 2006)

nimm doch einfach einen JDialog, da gibts von haus aus keine maximieren, minimieren buttons.


----------



## Novanic (21. Jul 2006)

was dann aber wieder den Nachteil hätte, dass ich das Fenster nicht mehr in der Taskleiste anwählen kann.


----------



## Leroy42 (21. Jul 2006)

Da gibt es Methoden in JFrame die ich selbst zwar noch nie benutzt
habe, allerdings hier öfter von gelesen habe.
(Irgendwas mit _decoration_?  ???:L )

Such doch einfach in der API-Doc von JFrame.


----------



## Novanic (21. Jul 2006)

Es gibt "setUndecorated(boolean ...)" was allerdings bewirkt, dass die komplette Titlebar verschwindet. Also nicht so ganz das was ich brauche. :-(


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2006)

Du kannst den Button stilllegen.

```
frame.setResizable(false);
```


----------



## Novanic (21. Jul 2006)

Ja, aber damit kann man nur den Maximieren-Button deaktivieren, der Minimieren-Button bleibt trotzdem. :-(


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Jul 2006)

OK, dann probiere das doch mal:


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class MyFrame extends JFrame {

  public MyFrame(String title) {
    super(title);
    setSize(400, 300);
    setResizable(false);
    setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

    addWindowStateListener(new WindowStateListener() {
       public void windowStateChanged(WindowEvent e) {
          if(e.getNewState() != JFrame.NORMAL) {
             MyFrame.this.setExtendedState(JFrame.NORMAL);
          }
       }
    });
  }
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new MyFrame("MyFrame").setVisible(true);
  }
}
```

Das entfernt zwar die beiden Button nicht, aber macht sie von der Sache her funktionslos.


----------



## Novanic (21. Jul 2006)

Hm, also danke erstmal für die ganze Hilfe.

Aber ich hätte das schon ganz gerne so, dass nur der Schließen-Button zu sehen ist. Dafür müsste es doch noch eine andere Lösung geben als einen JDialog zu benutzen. Das geht ja sogar bei Visual-Basic. *g* ;-)

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

Gruß Nova


----------



## SammY (24. Jul 2006)

Versuch mal:

```
setMaximizable(false);
		setClosable(true);
		setResizable(false);
```


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jul 2006)

SammY hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Versuch mal:
> 
> ```
> setMaximizable(false);
> ...



Wenn das noch 20 Leute schreiben, ändert das auch nichts am Effekt


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jul 2006)

Vielleicht kann man etwas am UIManager drehen. Aber davon habe ich zu wenig Kenntnis.


----------

